# How can i get my parents to buy me a Terrapin?



## LaurenD (Apr 14, 2009)

I just can't convience my parents what do i do:hmm:


----------



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

Tell them to get you one for your birthday or christmas.
A special occasion.
Maybe (i did this and it worked.) make a presentation.
Telling them all about the terrapin.
Using key facts.

Price it up, and show them that you are responsible enough.
Thats an easyy way.
Hope it works for yaa.

Leaahhh. ;]


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

hmmm trie asking for one for xmas or your birthday because they cant disapoint you on your birthday or xmas i asked my for a beardie and he said no themn i asked for one for my birthday and i got one


----------

